# Hello! New Member - and some super newbie questions!



## Reidster (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello all! I'm new to the forum - and handguns in general. I know I should probably intro myself in the intro section...but I just bought my first gun ever - and it's a CZ 75 SP-01. It's so new, in fact, I don't even have it in-hand yet. (I'm in California. Seems we have a law or two here). 

So I'm going to be asking some very CZ-specific questions - starting now!

The first is pretty obscure. I stopped by my local gun shop (not where I purchased the gun) and picked up a few extra magazines in anticipation of all the shooting I'll be doing in the future. I want to make sure I purchased _CZ-produced_ magazines (_not aftermarket_)...but nowhere on the mags themselves does it say CZ. Is there a way to tell that they are, in fact, CZ? They do look like pics online of CZ mags. I think I'm just over-thinking it. (That will happen a lot with me).

From there...ammo. It seems a bit overwhelming...but maybe not. First is grain. Seems most folks like 124 for CZ 75s? But 115 is fine too? Second question is type. I'm most likely going to be doing mostly target practice. (Not for defense, carry, etc). Is there a particular type of ammo to buy for range/target practice? Not hollow point is about all I know. (If we can even get hollow point in CA?)

Thanks for any free advice. Keep in mind, I'm a total noob. I shot a semiautomatic pistol when I was about 13. I'm now 49 and finally buying my own!

Reid


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Reidster said:


> Hello all! I'm new to the forum - and handguns in general. I know I should probably intro myself in the intro section...but I just bought my first gun ever - and it's a CZ 75 SP-01. It's so new, in fact, I don't even have it in-hand yet. (I'm in California. Seems we have a law or two here).
> 
> So I'm going to be asking some very CZ-specific questions - starting now!
> 
> ...


I've got 4 CZ's some do, some don't. Chances are that the magazines that came with your gun are made by Mec-Gar for CZ. CZ's will work with just about any ammo and weights, both FMJ's (full metal jacket) and hollow points. For target shooting FMJ's are cheaper, hollow points are made for self defense and are more expensive.

Even though you're mostly going to use the gun for target shooting. It makes no sense to own a gun thinking you're not ever gonna' need it, than going for an empty gun or one that's locked up if you ever do need it. Kinda' like keeping a fire extinguisher locked up in case of fire. In which case you should also fire some hollow points out of your gun to ensure that it functions with them. FMJ's are a poor choice for self defense. They leave a cleaner wound channel and will more than likely penetrate several walls within a residence. Or go through an assailant and hit an innocent bystander. Hollow points are designed to mushroom and expend their energy when they hit something solid. They too will penetrate sheetrock but will be slowed down considerably when compared to FMJ's.

You made a wise choice in buying a CZ. You should get many years of service out of it.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

desertman said:


> I've got 4 CZ's some do, some don't. Chances are that the magazines that came with your gun are made by Mec-Gar for CZ. CZ's will work with just about any ammo and weights, both FMJ's (full metal jacket) and hollow points. For target shooting FMJ's are cheaper, hollow points are made for self defense and are more expensive.
> 
> Even though you're mostly going to use the gun for target shooting. It makes no sense to own a gun thinking you're not ever gonna' need it, than going for an empty gun or one that's locked up if you ever do need it. Kinda' like keeping a fire extinguisher locked up in case of fire. In which case you should also fire some hollow points out of your gun to ensure that it functions with them. FMJ's are a poor choice for self defense. They leave a cleaner wound channel and will more than likely penetrate several walls within a residence. Or go through an assailant and hit an innocent bystander. Hollow points are designed to mushroom and expend their energy when they hit something solid. They too will penetrate sheetrock but will be slowed down considerably when compared to FMJ's.
> 
> ...


Desertman really did a GREAT job of answering this OP's questions. I have a CZ75-SP01, Shadow that came through the CZ Custom Shop, then was Cajonized further. They are GREAT guns,

Oh, yea,.... welcome to the site!!


----------



## Reidster (Oct 11, 2019)

*desertman Hey Desertman, thanks for the info. Definitely helps me out. Re: the mags, I think I'll just compare what I purchased to the couple of mags that come with the gun when I pick it up on Monday. No biggie. And good to know on ammo too.*

*Thanks again!*


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Reidster said:


> *desertman Hey Desertman, thanks for the info. Definitely helps me out. Re: the mags, I think I'll just compare what I purchased to the couple of mags that come with the gun when I pick it up on Monday. No biggie. And good to know on ammo too.*
> 
> *Thanks again!*


Glad to be of service, and welcome to the fold.


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

MoMan said:


> Desertman really did a GREAT job of answering this OP's questions. I have a CZ75-SP01, Shadow that came through the CZ Custom Shop, then was Cajonized further. They are GREAT guns,
> 
> Oh, yea,.... welcome to the site!!


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> I've got 4 CZ's some do, some don't. Chances are that the magazines that came with your gun are made by Mec-Gar for CZ. CZ's will work with just about any ammo and weights, both FMJ's (full metal jacket) and hollow points. For target shooting FMJ's are cheaper, hollow points are made for self defense and are more expensive.
> 
> Even though you're mostly going to use the gun for target shooting. It makes no sense to own a gun thinking you're not ever gonna' need it, than going for an empty gun or one that's locked up if you ever do need it. Kinda' like keeping a fire extinguisher locked up in case of fire. In which case you should also fire some hollow points out of your gun to ensure that it functions with them. FMJ's are a poor choice for self defense. They leave a cleaner wound channel and will more than likely penetrate several walls within a residence. Or go through an assailant and hit an innocent bystander. Hollow points are designed to mushroom and expend their energy when they hit something solid. They too will penetrate sheetrock but will be slowed down considerably when compared to FMJ's.
> 
> ...


DAMN! Those are really nice!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!

I was always a fan of Jeff Cooper and his column "Cooper's Corner". He based his "Bren Ten" on the CZ design. Which was manufactured by Dornaus & Dixon. They only made about 1500 of them from 1983-1986, good luck finding one of those. That's what got me interested in CZ handguns.

I bought an EAA Witness .45 ACP brand new for $550. I figured for that amount of money I couldn't go wrong? What a pleasant surprise that was. I didn't expect this kind of quality from a $550 gun. All steel, a little heavy for EDC. But what a nice shootin' gun. Very well made and solid, nice smooth trigger in both DA/SA. DA is a little heavy, SA is outstanding. Very little recoil for a .45 and accurate as all hell. I later on added wooden grips and a Sprinco recoil management system guide rod . Not that it needed it. This thing worked straight outta' the box.

Earlier versions had a rounded slide and there were reports of the slides cracking. The new one's are squared off and beefed up considerably.


----------

